# Double Dumpees



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This young rabbit and young duck were dumped at a public park near
UCLA Medical Center in Los Angeles approximately one week ago.
They were very fortunate to have this "event" witnessed by a caring
person who snatched them up and got them to my friend, Carole.
Carole brought them to me this morning. I really can't believe that
people can be so stupid and so cruel .. pretty close to zero chance
of long term survival for these two had they been left in the park.

The bunny and the duckling appear to be fast friends, and it would
be great to find a home where the two of them can stay together.

http://www.rims.net/2006Apr08/

Terry


----------



## rosiewesti (Feb 4, 2006)

They are absolutely gorgeous! they look very young, the duck looks like it still has it baby down!
How great that your friend Carol saved these little animals, will they be living with you from now on?
Rosiewesti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

The little bunny and duckling are absolutely adorable. How do people justify dumping these living creatures? I guess they think they will find something to eat, since they have water... and will survive, or that "let mother nature take its course". ...or maybe another human will take pity and pick them up. Well, thank God that person did pick them up.

It is not even Easter.....I hope this isn't a sign of things to come. 

I want to give a great big thanks to the person who picked them up and to Carole, and you for all your help with these babies!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Awww, aren't they both adorable, and such an odd ball of a couple to be friends I hope that this isn't a sign of things to come like Treesa mentioned.

Have you ever thought of placing articles in the local newspapers warning about buying ducks, chickens and rabbits around Easter? I saw an article in one of our papers the other day. It was a warning to people who think it would be great to get a pet rabbit for their kids for Easter. The article explained and implored people to think before they act and that animals require long term care etc.etc. 

Just a thought and maybe another way to reach people so that they don't buy these animals then dump them, only to be found by people like Carole and yourself.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI TERRY, Looks like you got the EASTER BUNNY a week early.Cute bunny looks a little like BRADS, Thumper.DOES the duck have a crest? Do you know what type of duck it is,it sure is not the run of the mill white duck. GEORGE SIMON


----------



## The pigeon man (Mar 13, 2006)

HI, 
They make a good pair  some people are just stupid and cruel why would anyone do something like that to such cute animals  

Vik


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, Terry, they are just adorable. Too young to be dumped. Can't imagine the mind set of people who do this to defenseless animals/birds.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi all,

Well the cuteness factor for these two is totally off the chart! You cannot believe how adorable they are .. I must have spent a couple of hours just watching the two of them yesterday.

The duck is a Crested Blue Swedish and will grow up to look something like this: http://www.whipstaff-ranch.com/swedish.html (just look at the picture and don't read the text .. it will upset you).

There have been newspaper articles advising people not to impulsively buy ducklings, chicks, or bunnies for Easter. I think these articles do have a good effect, but there will still be people who just can't say no and will end up with a bird or animal that they can't or won't keep.

Terry


----------



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't see how anybody could do such a horrible thing they could have at least made the effort to find them a good home or better not have gotten them at all. easter came early for me I ordered 2 pilgrim goslings from the feed store yesterday they should be coming in a week and a half i'm soo excited I baby sat some of my friends goslings why he was away last year and they are the neatest little things and pretty cute to.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi J2 .. Geese are wonderful birds. Best of luck with your babies, and please let us see some pictures. I hope you know that geese can easily live into their 20's or more .. you'll be middle aged by then  

Terry


----------



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

that would be awesome if they lived that long I'll post pics when I get them


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Double Dumpees & Friends*

http://www.rims.net/2006Apr18

Video (9.5 MB): http://www.rims.net/2006Apr18/HPIM1908.AVI
Video (2.5 MB): http://www.rims.net/2006Apr18/HPIM1909.AVI

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Thanks for those incredibly cute and serene videos of the "double dumpees". They are all so adorable and seem to get along very well!


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

That is such a sweet thing especaily the fact that it was easter lol poor things being dumped how could any one be so heartless to such wounderful creatures that i dont understand but atleast there being well looked after by non other than you.

Terry i look up to you as an adult taking care of all these animals it makes me wanna do even more for the creatures of this earth.

Great video's too and pics there such lovley ducks and bunnys lol.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*look what i found*

HI TERRY, I got a EASTER bunny too. this past week a wild type bunny took up housekeeping in my back yard.I bet the red tail HAWK will be eye balling this yard of mine. GEORGE SIMON


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Those babies are so adorable. Your backyard looks like an Easter greeting card!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks all .. glad you are enjoying the little bunny and ducklings! George .. hope the little rabbit doesn't bring unwanted attention to your yard.

Terry


----------

